# Looking after the canine athlete



## Nataliee

Those of you with working/sports dogs what things do you do to ensure your dogs are kept in good condition & to prevent injuries? I'm just looking for ideas for things to do with Harry to build up muscle etc, he enjoys swimming but we don't really have access to anywhere he can do this on a regular basis. 
I've been looking at fit paw stuff and thinking of getting a balance board or something


----------



## smokeybear

Nataliee said:


> Those of you with working/sports dogs what things do you do to ensure your dogs are kept in good condition & to prevent injuries? I'm just looking for ideas for things to do with Harry to build up muscle etc, he enjoys swimming but we don't really have access to anywhere he can do this on a regular basis.
> I've been looking at fit paw stuff and thinking of getting a balance board or something


I have been to several seminars on canine fitness with sports vets such as Chris Zink as well as various osteopaths, chiropracters, massage therapists, physiotherapists, hydrotherapists and coming from an equine athlete background I have always taken an interest in this.

I take care to introduce activities suitable to the age and development of my puppies and then look at developing strength, speed and skills by the use of cross training.

So my dogs do walking on the flat, over varying terrain particularly woods, hills etc, run beside the bike, swimming, and then various exercises on a trampoline, balance board, balance cushions and pads etc, cavaletti etc

I also massage my dogs regularly having attended several workshops.

There are some very good books out there.

Unfortunately there are some people delivering workshops on canine fitness without the required skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience which are, in my personal view, absolutely essential to prevent injury etc.

So for me the relevant, recognised qualifications are non negotiable.

Fortunately there are many out there.


----------



## Cleo38

Can't add to what has been suggested but to increase my knowledge I am attending this course next year which looks amazing .... http://www.lincolnanimalbehaviourclinic.co.uk/seminar.php


----------



## Guest

I’m a big fit paws advocate, but only with the guidance of someone skilled and knowledgeable training you and the dog first. They can definitely be injured doing the wrong activities or going too far too soon, that sort of thing. 
Anything that requires balance and builds core strength is going to help prevent injuries, even a plain old wobble board, properly introduced, and having the dog do sits and stands on it can be useful.

I also do road work, again built up carefully and with attention to the dog’s gait.

And I’d second massage not only because it feels good, but to keep you aware of your dog’s body, what the baseline is, and then you’ll notice any slight changes much sooner and know to keep an eye on them, hopefully preventing small sorenesses from turning in to big injuries. 

Finally, one area that I’m probably too obsessed with but that can make a huge difference is nail length. Keeping nails at an appropriate length is a big part of keeping the dog sound and healthy.


----------



## Nataliee

Thanks, I'll keep my eye out for seminars coming up. I was looking forward to going on the canine science seminar last month but the tickets sold out before I could get the day off work. I will see if I'm off for that one in July. Canine massage is something I'll look into too.
I've just started doing the agility bits with him, he's previously been over the A frame at a low level but we tried him on the full height the other day and he struggled a bit. He's not that strong in his rear end so I need to work on that


----------



## Maz H

Nataliee said:


> Those of you with working/sports dogs what things do you do to ensure your dogs are kept in good condition & to prevent injuries? I'm just looking for ideas for things to do with Harry to build up muscle etc, he enjoys swimming but we don't really have access to anywhere he can do this on a regular basis.
> I've been looking at fit paw stuff and thinking of getting a balance board or something


There are lots of exercise programs run by people in my area, maybe you have some around you?


----------



## smokeybear

Nataliee said:


> Thanks, I'll keep my eye out for seminars coming up. I was looking forward to going on the canine science seminar last month but the tickets sold out before I could get the day off work. I will see if I'm off for that one in July. Canine massage is something I'll look into too.
> I've just started doing the agility bits with him, he's previously been over the A frame at a low level but we tried him on the full height the other day and he struggled a bit. He's not that strong in his rear end so I need to work on that


You might be interested in this one

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/the-inaugural-forward-symposium-tickets-19163534648


----------



## Leanne77

Cleo38 said:


> Can't add to what has been suggested but to increase my knowledge I am attending this course next year which looks amazing .... http://www.lincolnanimalbehaviourclinic.co.uk/seminar.php


I really want to go to this too, not too far from me either at Riseholme so will hopefully see you there.

I have only recently been taking an interest in looking after my dogs in this way and unfortunately my interest only arose after my dogs developed certain issues.

I make sure their nails are short, I allow them time to warm up before I do anything more strenuous with them such as ball chasing, and I allow them to cool down afterwards so I no longer let them chase the ball then put them straight back in the car. I have to say after being more mindful about warming up and cooling down, my dogs are far less stiff upon returning home and getting out of their cages. Very recently they have all had massages by a qualified therapist (and Bowen therapy too but not so keen on that) and they will receive their massages every 3 months from now on as a maintenance thing.

I like to do various types of activities with them to build different muscles so I try and fit as much hydrotherapy in with them as I can afford, they get walked over various terrains, we do balance and core stuff both out in the environment and at home with the wobble board etc, uphill retrieves, flirt pole etc. I also dont allow them to do anything too repetitively so ball chasing is kept to a minimum for example as it's often the repetitive nature of an activity that can cause problems.


----------



## Twiggy

Same as you Leanne plus I work my dogs on both sides (although they only work on my left in competitions).

Wish I could afford to take them all to hydrotherapy every week but sadly I can't.


----------



## Nataliee

I've managed to find somewhere with a dog pool it's £15 for half an hour so think I could afford to do this once month, not sure if hydro treadmill would be more beneficial though. Also had a look into canine massage which I could probably afford to do every 6-8 weeks


----------



## Twiggy

That's good. I've just started Barley at hydrotherapy. I intend to swim her twice a week for about six weeks. She's recently had laser treatment on both her shoulders, none of which she's insured for because it's a pre-existing condition sadly.


----------



## Leanne77

If I had one dog I could afford to swim them probably every week as the one I use costs £18 for half hour, but for 3 dogs I need an hour and that costs £35, so definitely not something I can do as regularly as i'd like. Now they are older and have spent their entire lives attending various training classes, I thought it about time I spent that money on maintaining their physical health instead.


----------



## Cleo38

Are you booked on this @Leanne77 - be great to see you again


----------



## Leanne77

The Christine Zink seminar at Lincoln? Not yet, just don't have the funds at present, too many other things I want to do.


----------



## Nataliee

Just trying to sort out getting him a canine massage, has anyone heard of full stretch canine massage? Worcestershire canine massage is nearby but I don't think they do home visits


----------



## Leanne77

Is that the name of the company? If so, she is registered with the Canine Massage Guild so I see no reason to doubt anything about her.


----------

